# Pundamilla Nyererei Babies !!!



## Mstrildy22 (Dec 29, 2004)

my momma Nyererei spit out about 20ish babies today i was suprised because she was moved as i was moving when she was holding and did not relize this at the time till i got her into the 55 she was going to be housed in and sat down to watch em and poof she came right up to the glass as if she was showing me her mouthfull of eggs  :lol: so i setup the 10 gallon tank and waited about a week and moved her again and low and behold she spit em out as i was feeding the other fish in the tanks next to her :dancing: i'll post some pics when i find the cam that has been packed for the last year or so


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

....Congrats on the fry.... :dancing: .... any plans on what you will do with them as they mature..??


----------



## Mstrildy22 (Dec 29, 2004)

yep i think i will sell these ones :thumb: in about 2 months


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

I have some P. Nyereri from Ruti Island that I will be trading in for store credit. They are appx. 1.5 to 3 inches in length. I also have many of their fry still tiny and growing--success on selling them.


----------

